# kkf fantasy football 2015



## panda (Aug 7, 2015)

lets do it again fellas!

i'm still bitter over having the most dominant team and then lose out in the playoffs, lol, that's fantasy for ya though..


----------



## ChefJimbo (Aug 7, 2015)

Count me in!!


----------



## CoqaVin (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm in again


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 7, 2015)

Canucks allowed in this? Go packers.


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 8, 2015)

Would play.


----------



## KCMande (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm in again.


----------



## panda (Aug 8, 2015)

who was commish last year, you did a great job, would you like to go on for a second term? please do, and lets get the ball rolling..


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm in. Was just thinking about this yesterday. 

One thought. Can we do budget based blind bidding for the waver wire this year? I got off to a good start last year and couldn't even dream of picking anybody up all season. Pondering waver pick-ups is most of the fun when it isn't Sunday.


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 8, 2015)

Big fan of a budget pickup system. without is very unfair in the beginning of the season.


----------



## easy13 (Aug 8, 2015)

panda said:


> who was commish last year, you did a great job, would you like to go on for a second term? please do, and lets get the ball rolling..



I set it up last year, gonna have to pass this year. I have a league I've been in for years and Im gonna stick with one team this year, found myself neglecting KKF team/ leaving empty roster spots, etc... Being out of the country for a month will add to the neglect. I can pass all the info from last years league to however wants to run it this year, let me know


----------



## panda (Aug 8, 2015)

what is budget pickup system? waivers should be priority based. 12th pick gets 1st waiver priory and drops to last spot once a claim is used. continual system i think it's called?


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 8, 2015)

most do $100 or $1000, does not really matter in the end


----------



## labor of love (Aug 8, 2015)

i would like in if possible. whatever the majority wants to do with the waiver wire is cool with me.


----------



## Adirondack (Aug 10, 2015)

Was just thinking about this the other day. I'd do it again.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 19, 2015)

Bump. 

Looks like we need a couple more. And a commissioner....

Here is ESPN on Free Agent Auction Bidding:



> Free Agent Auction Bidding: In this format each team has a specific budget for the season with which they can make player acquisitions. Once a week (or sometimes twice if your league dictates) each team puts in their secret bids from their allotted budget for any players in the candidate pool. The team with the highest bid for a particular player will be awarded the selection and that amount of money will be subtracted from their budget. But use it wisely for once it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## Mingooch (Aug 19, 2015)

So do we pay with knives? is it like a Shig minimum? LOL


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 19, 2015)

I missed out last year, I'll go in this year


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 31, 2015)

Bump. 

I love the group that's assembled here but we are getting down to the wire to get this together. I would be a terrible commissioner for the same reasons most of here have. There must be somebody out there!!!!


----------



## KCMande (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm already commissioner of my league at work. Having a hard time getting that together. Maybe I can squeeze in another league? Hard maybe.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 7, 2015)

We may be able to still squeeze this in. I will commish. :sad0:

We have maybe 24 hours to argue about:

DRAFT Wed. Sept 9th 10:00pm EST. 
ESPN KKF league - snake draft.

I will get a pm together but mostly I will need your emails.


----------



## panda (Sep 7, 2015)

Lets do dis!!


----------



## panda (Sep 7, 2015)

and thank you for setting it at night as i have work that day. i will be nice and sauced up during extended happy hour just before the draft.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm in if you need another person.


----------



## panda (Sep 7, 2015)

yeah send chuck your email


----------



## panda (Sep 8, 2015)

i draft terrelle pryor and braxton miller in the supplemental draft. and cardale jones to the texans in 2017.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 8, 2015)

Not to make the commish' job harder, but I just ended up sharing a team with someone?


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey Guys, 

Right now it appears we have 11 teams.

Dardeau
Adirondack
Chuckles
Labor of Love 
Panda
CoqaVin
KCmande
ChefJimbo
GodSlayer
Mc2442
Knyfenerd

I haven't heard from Mingooch but he didn't give a firm yes. So we need one more assuming everybody activates. 

Brainsauage? MrDrinky? We might need to employ some peer pressure here.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 8, 2015)

@Dardeau - I just looked again. It is saying that the league creator (easy13) must have a team. That is why it won't delete. So I guess you will have to have a silent partner. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 8, 2015)

Can do


----------



## easy13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Let me see if I can transfer team over to Dardeau, as I won't be in it this year. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 8, 2015)

Gee, you'd think that with Chuckles providing a custom Kramer to the this year's league winner people would be all over this trying to be the 12th team.


----------



## rogue108 (Sep 8, 2015)

Double post. See below


----------



## rogue108 (Sep 8, 2015)

I totally missed this thread and forgot about the KKF league until I logged in for my other league. If there is a remaining spot I would love to be in.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 8, 2015)

Gotcha. Invite sent.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 9, 2015)

Right now we are at 9 teams. I'll probably close it at ten so if you are sitting on an invite respond quickly.


It is between mc2442, Godslayer, and rogue108 for the 10th spot.


----------



## panda (Sep 9, 2015)

Why not have all three and make it 12 teams?


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm cool with that but everybody needs to be signed up at least one hour before the draft or it won't let us draft.


----------



## rogue108 (Sep 9, 2015)

I wasn't able to register last night because it said 3 teams were reserved for other owners and 9 registered


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 9, 2015)

Adirondack had two teams and I deleted one this morning. 



I believe I said I would be a bad commissioner earlier in the thread. Just sayin'


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 9, 2015)

Rogue108 is in. 

Just mc2442, and Godslayer to go for a 12 team.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, signed up.


----------



## panda (Sep 9, 2015)

so only waiting on godslayer, come on dude hurry up! draft is in a few hours!!


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 9, 2015)

It won't let me lol, it says the league is full? NM I think I figured it out


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 9, 2015)

Alright!! We are good to go with 12 teams. 

Draft is tonight 10pm EST. 

Draft order is set one hour before the draft. Good luck everybody!!

Scoring is the same as last year. if anybody else has opinions on waivers now is the time.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 9, 2015)

12 teams is preferred for me. so i guess i should ignore the emails i recieved? were set for the draft then?


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 9, 2015)

Not sure what emails you may have gotten?

I think since you were in it last year you would just have to log in for the draft.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 10, 2015)

Could do worse for an autodraft, definite potential!


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 10, 2015)

Looking at the rosters this morning, it looks like all the teams will be competitive "on any given Sunday". I don't feel super great about my team, but I don't feel that bad either.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 10, 2015)

i like my team but i really wanted bradford.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 10, 2015)

I set up the waivers as 'move to last after claim'. That means it is not based on record and when you get someone off of waivers your priority goes to last. I hope that is alright. It is what Panda suggested earlier in the thread, so take it out on him if you are against it!


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 10, 2015)

That's a good way to do waivers. It's the most equitable.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll just leave this here and duck out of the back door....


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 10, 2015)

Hilarious


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 10, 2015)

It is a bit hard to argue against. And I have been doing FF for nearly 20 years.


----------



## rogue108 (Sep 11, 2015)

Never done waivers using this method before. Not sure how I feel about it but will be good to see it in action.


----------



## panda (Sep 11, 2015)

i didn't know waivers were done any other way. you should not be allowed an advantage just cause your team is at the bottom. should strictly be down to savviness.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 14, 2015)

Kaepernick and Julio need to pull this one out for me!


----------



## panda (Sep 14, 2015)

julio is a monster


----------



## labor of love (Sep 14, 2015)

i got a freakin tie. ***!


----------



## panda (Sep 14, 2015)

better than losing by 1 god damn pt!


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 15, 2015)

Ol Colin didn't do it for me. Julio did better than I expected, but it was still not quite enough.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Sep 15, 2015)

Sucks to be me, Matt Bryant and 17 points got me a 107-107 tie, of course after I left Roddy White on the bench............FML


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone here do Fan Duel. I look at their commercials looks like it's for suckers. Unless perhaps you have a high % guessing the future.


----------



## rogue108 (Sep 20, 2015)

ChefJimbo said:


> Sucks to be me, Matt Bryant and 17 points got me a 107-107 tie, of course after I left Roddy White on the bench............FML




Don't feel bad about Roddy White. He didn't score a single point.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Sep 21, 2015)

rogue108 said:


> Don't feel bad about Roddy White. He didn't score a single point.



LOL, this was last week, Roddy White had 8.40 points.............He pulled the Goose Egg against the Giants This week..........fml


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 21, 2015)

my team sux, but last year I did start off 0-3 and then won the whole shabang


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 21, 2015)

So, I just realized this is a PPR league.


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 22, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> So, I just realized this is a PPR league.



Well, at least you realized before week 3.


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 22, 2015)

Lowest total week 1, highest total (even with my highest scoring QB, RB and TE on the bench) week 2. The Fates are a fickle bunch.


----------



## panda (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like we did a switch-a-roux


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 25, 2015)

While I was at home watching my fantasy team get crushed by Panda my wife was at home depot and had this conversation with the guy working. 

Him: can I help you find something?

Her: yeah, I'm looking for some caulk. 

Him: ahem, um, it's, over here. 

Her: thanks, I've been meaning to get some for awhile and just haven't gotten around to it. 

Him: no response.


She works in a pro kitchen so I have no doubt she was able to so this with a dead straight face. Why do chef's love making people uncomfortable so much?

Anyway, back to football and a tough fantasy season so far.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 25, 2015)

Your wife is awesome.


----------



## panda (Oct 25, 2015)

Hahaha, awesome. And my skinz won today!! I did lose foster for the year however..

I need a rb and have wr's to trade, send me an offer people lets make a deal.


----------



## panda (Oct 25, 2015)

In my other league (that Chris is also in) I'm leading scorer but also most pts against, sitting in 8th place.. Freaking fantasy. So volatile, so fun.


----------



## rogue108 (Oct 25, 2015)

Arian Foster great when he is healthy but falls into the 'Glass Joe' category. Touch him the wrong way and he suffers a major injury.


----------



## Adirondack (Oct 26, 2015)

Jamaal Charles is available...

The way the Ravens are going, we'll get the number 1 pick next draft.


----------



## panda (Oct 29, 2015)

anyone interested in tyler eifert?


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 29, 2015)

I am just sucking in this league. Two of the hottest running backs from the 2nd half of last season, Anderson and Hill, have done next to nothing this year and are being outplayed by players that were regulated to complementary positions last year. 2 early picks wasted.....sigh.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 2, 2015)

I got Haloweened and forgot to update my damn roster. Left Colston on my bench and no damn kicker!


----------



## panda (Nov 2, 2015)

but why would you be starting colston in the first place? 0 is better than negative points from your defense!


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 2, 2015)

Colston got 25 points. That would have meant I beat Craig.


----------



## panda (Nov 2, 2015)

but he has been garbage until that defensive embarrassment of a game.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 2, 2015)

Which is why he was on the bench to begin with. I just set an alarm on my phone for wednesday night to set my ******* team up for the weekend.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 2, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> I got Haloweened and forgot to update my damn roster. Left Colston on my bench and no damn kicker!



:lol2:


----------



## panda (Nov 2, 2015)

Lol, should set for Thursday cause that's when waivers clear.


----------



## panda (Nov 15, 2015)

'dre, update your roster fool! i don't want no freebie wins.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 15, 2015)

My phone got stolen. This is not my year.


----------



## panda (Nov 15, 2015)

that's ******, a perk of using a nokia is that nobody wants to steal it  by the way you need to swap out vincent jackson.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 17, 2015)

What the H is going on with the ESPN site? There is a game today and it says I'm playing Craig again-for the 3rd week in a row!
I don't have any players going tonight, but I hope no one gets screwed!


----------



## panda (Dec 17, 2015)

lead the league in points in my other league, only to get knocked out 1st rnd due to andy dalton injury. i literally could have started any other qb and won. [email protected]#%#^$^@#%@#%@#%@# i get to beat knerd for 5th spot though, .


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 18, 2015)

Knerd your in the playoffs. Two weeks per matchup. And if you could do me a favor and score some points this week it would be great. I am in the third week of a tense matchup with Panda and it would be helpful if somebody that made the playoffs would score enough points to make it look like they deserve to be there!


----------



## Adirondack (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah, well maybe if my players stopped getting injured in the first half of the game... Right now I have five players listed as questionable.
Not that everyone else hasn't had similar problems this year.


----------



## panda (Dec 23, 2015)

AB84 what a monster


----------



## labor of love (Dec 29, 2015)

Who would've thought that a team with a 7-5-1 record would be winning the championship round, at least as of now.:rofl2:


----------



## Adirondack (Dec 30, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Who would've thought that a team with a 7-5-1 record would be winning the championship round, at least as of now.:rofl2:



Not if I can help it. But I'm wondering which of my players will fail to show up this week. Then, as of today I have three players listed as questionable and one went on IR. Makes who I'll choose to play easier.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 30, 2015)

Maybe I'm a little grumpy, but not a fan of the playoff settings. Played Craig 4 times this season because of it......he beat me one of the games and knocked me out of the playoffs. 3 out of 4 ain't bad, just not feeling the 2 week playoff versus a team.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Dec 31, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Maybe I'm a little grumpy, but not a fan of the playoff settings. Played Craig 4 times this season because of it......he beat me one of the games and knocked me out of the playoffs. 3 out of 4 ain't bad, just not feeling the 2 week playoff versus a team.



lus1: AGREED!!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 1, 2016)

My starting RBs are Abdullah and Tim Hightower. Pretty wild. But hey, anything can happen in the playoffs as the NY Giants have proved in the past.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 1, 2016)

Craig I'm looking forward to the playoffs like you said anything could happen. When the Giant's came in from wildcard spot to win it all their defense was playing inspired in the playoffs.


----------



## Adirondack (Jan 1, 2016)

Good luck on Sunday, Craig. I think it's a toss up. If I win, though, do I get a free meal? :hungry:


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats Craig. :doublethumbsup:

Thanks to everybody for playing this year. This league was very closely matched accross the board and I really enjoyed it. 

Notes for next year:

One week playoffs.
Tie breakers or fractional scoring in place for the regular season and playoffs. 
Maybe a buy in if it gets organized more than a day before the draft.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 6, 2016)

It was fun all! Sorry for my poor showing....just disgraceful.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 6, 2016)

what was i from first to last this year? terrible showing by me, last year I was the waiver master, this year not sure how many moves I made?


----------



## panda (Jan 14, 2016)

vontaze burfict is my new favorite player, lol. this looming end of football is depressing time though. what am i going to be excited about for rest of the year??


----------



## harlock0083 (Jan 17, 2016)

panda said:


> vontaze burfict is my new favorite player, lol. this looming end of football is depressing time though. what am i going to be excited about for rest of the year??



He costed the bengals the game. Well him and pacman jones did.


----------

